# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Lien href et page JSP

## rolls

Bonjour  la communaut,
J'ai une page menu.jsp (qui est appele via une servlet) dans laquelle j'ai un menu vertical  onglet.
J'aimerai savoir comment afficher une autre page jsp directement (ou  partir de sa servlet) en cliquant sur un des lments du menu.
J'ai essay ceci mais ca ne marche pas.




```

```

Lorsque je copie le lien dans la barre d'adresse, la page est affiche correctement.
NB :  j'utilise aussi un filtre.

D'avance merci!

----------


## kox2ee

Bonjour,
le lien



> <a href="/ModuleDonnees/Donnees.jsp" >DONNEES</a>


te ramne  la racine de ton serveur, soit un truc du genre : 


> http://127.0.0.1:8080/ModuleDonnees/donnees.jsp


tu as perdu en cours de route le chemin de ton contexte (*contextPath*), que tu peux obtenir par :



> <a href="<%=application.getContextPath()%>/ModuleDonnees/Donnees.jsp" >DONNEES</a>


ou si ta page appelante (celle qui contient le lien) est situe au bon endroit/ page appele, tu peux appeler une URL relative (sans mettre le "/" ):



> <a href="ModuleDonnees/Donnees.jsp" >DONNEES</a>

----------


## rolls

j'ai eu une solution


```
<a href="<%=request.getContextPath()+"/MaServlet"%>">Mon lien</a>
```

existe -t-il une correspondance en JSTL?
Merci

----------


## rolls

> Bonjour,
> le lien
> 
> 
> te ramne  la racine de ton serveur, soit un truc du genre : 
> 
> tu as perdu en cours de route le chemin de ton contexte (*contextPath*), que tu peux obtenir par :
> 
> 
> ou si ta page appelante (celle qui contient le lien) est situe au bon endroit/ page appele, tu peux appeler une URL relative (sans mettre le "/" ):


Merci beaucoup.
je n'avais pas vu ta reponse.
J'ai essay et ca marche.
Est ce que je peux utiliser des balises JSTL  la place de java?

----------


## kox2ee

oui, je crois d'ailleurs que a vite d'avoir le pb de perte du contextPath :



> <a href="<c:url value="/ModuleDonnees/Donnees.jsp"/>">Donnes</a>

----------


## rolls

> oui, je crois d'ailleurs que a vite d'avoir le pb de perte du contextPath :


merci!

----------

